# troy-bilt pony won't slow down



## scbarton95

My father-inlaw has a 2012 troy-bilt pony model# 18WN77KS011 that will not slow down. I imagine he has lost part of the linkage between the speed control lever to the transmission, not sure though. I've been trying to find a decent diagram to compare his with but every one looks like they have a knob instead of a lever, does this matter? The lever has a rod that goes down to another part and that doesn't seem to be attached to anything and moves very freely. I figure that's where the problem is. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated or if anyone knows where I might get a better detailed drawing.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum !
The actual # is 13WN77ks011. Here's a link:http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=troy_bilt&mn=13WN77KS011+Pony+(2012)&dn=769076150001
That unit has a variable drive pulley sheave,and it may be sticking. There will be a belt from the engine to the pulley,and another belt from the pulley to the trans pulley.
Moving the speed control lever changes tension on the pulley sheave,allowing it to go faster,or slower.


----------



## scbarton95

So should there be a spring or something going from the lever control to the pulley sheave? Because from the lever next to the steering column there is a rod to a lower flange and that does not seem to be attached to anything.


----------



## tthomas1809

*No responses*

I know this is an old thread but I am having this same problem, did you ever get it figured out?


----------



## jhngardner367

Go to the link,and click on "drive and rear wheels". 
# 52,is a tension spring,for the sliding pulley,#41.
The speed control rod,#30,moves the sliding pulley bracket,#48,and allows the trans belt,and engine belt ,to sit higher,or lower in the pulley sheave.
If it sticks,you only get 1 speed.
The sliding pulley's center section can get sticky from rust,dirt,etc.
Spray the Center section,with PB BLASTER,etc.,but be careful not to get it on the belts.


----------



## tthomas1809

jhngardner367 said:


> Go to the link,and click on "drive and rear wheels".
> # 52,is a tension spring,for the sliding pulley,#41.
> The speed control rod,#30,moves the sliding pulley bracket,#48,and allows the trans belt,and engine belt ,to sit higher,or lower in the pulley sheave.
> If it sticks,you only get 1 speed.
> The sliding pulley's center section can get sticky from rust,dirt,etc.
> Spray the Center section,with PB BLASTER,etc.,but be careful not to get it on the belts.




Thanks, that makes that part very clear. I did replace the belts and while I had the belts off, I was able to move the variable speed pulley up and down. Even after replacing the belt, I have the same problem. The only way I could drive slowly is to slow the engine speed, thats ok except if I am actually mowing tall, thick grass, Ill need the blades spinning faster. 

Here is what I dont understand. Parts under the hood. When I move the 7 speed selector, I see it moves the speed control rod, that moves the speed latch. Now the only thing I see that does (looked at a new one at Lowes) that holds the parking brake. Mine has a little piece broke off of the tab, so it wont hold the brake. I do plan to replace it. Now what else should that do? How are these parts suppose to move the stuff in the back and adjust the mover speed? 


Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide.


----------



## Sam B.

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> The actual # is 13WN77ks011. Here's a link:http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=troy_bilt&mn=13WN77KS011+Pony+(2012)&dn=769076150001
> That unit has a variable drive pulley sheave,and it may be sticking. There will be a belt from the engine to the pulley,and another belt from the pulley to the trans pulley.
> Moving the speed control lever changes tension on the pulley sheave,allowing it to go faster,or slower.


I have same issue on a troy pony just purchased used. Tractor/mower will only go in 6th and 7th gear. Will apply your advise tomorrow 10/2/18. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sam B.

Thanks for this advise. I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sam B.

Thanks for the advise. Will try it out tomorrow


----------



## Sam B.

Great advise thank you


----------



## Sam B.

Sam B. said:


> Thanks for this advise. I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Ben Thomas

Hi
I am a new member
How did you fix the speed control issue?
My pony control knob is attached to a linkage arm but the arm does not appear to be attached to linkage running to speed control pulley
Any help. will begreatly appreciated
Regards,
Ben
mber: 52293"]Great advise thank you[/QUOTE]

Hos dkd you fix problem
Thanks...Ben


----------

